# Extreme popcorn popper



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Might be a tad extreme for home roasting...


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Like it!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha! That's "Chairman LMAO"!

Love the way he laughs as he does it. That kit looks more suitable for smelting than making popcorn.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

now that's my idea of what a roaster should be like .... Must be hard listening for the cracks though


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

class


----------



## jenniferferreira (Jan 19, 2016)

Well that's certainly different. Not sure I'm going to be trying that any time soon though.


----------



## Redoid (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha! That's one way of making pop corn. Love it.


----------

